# Bu test sizin Türkçe'yi anlama gücünüzü ölçmek için hazırlanmıştır.



## Volcano

*All dear members, how would you translate the following sentence into English?

Bu test sizin Türkçe'yi anlama gücünüzü ölçmek için hazırlanmıştır.*


----------



## Rallino

This test has been prepared to determine your Turkish comprehension level.


----------



## Volcano

*Anyone else?*


----------



## Fasoulaki

*This test has been prepared to determine your Turkish comprehension capacity. *


----------



## dawar

*This test has been prepared to determine your ability to understand turkish.
*


----------



## acemi

This test has been prepared to measure your Turkish comprehension ability/capacity.


----------



## Volcano

*Here is the ÖSYM's translation:

This test is designed to measure your ability to understand Turkish.

Do you approve it?*


----------



## Ansonesque

Evet. Bence uygun görünüyor.


----------



## dawar

"to design" beni biraz rahatsız ediyor.

oxford definition : a plan or drawing produced to show the look and function or workings of something before it is built or made.

Buna göre tartışılabilir...


----------



## acemi

Evet 


> This test is designed to measure your ability to understand Turkish.


  

I did not like 'prepared' in this context, but that is what my dictionary showed for 'hazırlanmak' and what the others used. 

dawar's definition is correct for the noun 'design' 

'to design' as a verb can mean: to create, to fashion, to construct according to plan, to devise for a specific function.


----------

